# Anything Wrong With This?



## ShredderEmp (Oct 13, 2012)

So I went looking for pothos to plant in my scorps enclosure but I ended up buying a philodendron scandens. It says it grows fast and doesn't need low light.  Anything I should know before putting it in?


----------



## le-thomas (Oct 13, 2012)

Where did you buy it? Pesticides are always a concern.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Oct 13, 2012)

I got it at a Menards but I took them out of the soil and washed them for two minutes and soaked them for three in water. I just put him in.


----------



## SamuraiSid (Oct 13, 2012)

IIRC, you need to give your plants a super short bath in a 10% bleach solution so that any possible residue will wash off. I havt planted any of my vivs yet, so I havnt really looked into yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShredderEmp (Oct 13, 2012)

What is IIRC and should I fear his health now as they have been in the same tank since my last post?


----------



## SamuraiSid (Oct 14, 2012)

IIRC = If I Recall Correctly.


Some nurserys spray pesticides, some dont. Some do only under specific circumstances. So really, there is no way to know if you need to worry or not. If you let crickets roam free in the enclosure, they might eat the plant and then get eaten. This wil certainly kill your scorp, assuming pesticides were used.

If it were me, I would seperate the scorp from the plant now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShredderEmp (Oct 14, 2012)

I use roaches with the heads crushed so they can not dig or eat, would touching them be harmful?

He has been in the tank since yesterday and seems fine. Should I still be worried?


----------



## Tarac (Oct 17, 2012)

Like Sid said, even after washing the surface some pesticides could be present in the tissue of the plant which could be a risk to your T indirectly.  It's hard to say but since it came from a grocery it is probably better to assume that it has been pesticide treated as you usually have to be purposely marketing pesticide free plants to find them- naturally, it is more expensive and time consuming to produce lush, perfect foliage on plants that are subject to predation by pests because of a lack of the protection pesticides offer.  

Would your spider immediately become contaminated and die?  Could be, might not.  Depends on the pesticide, the dose, the half life, etc.  Some shut down the digestive systems and death would be slow, others are acute.  I personally wouldn't use it, but I also think we like to over-react about pesticides.  We just generally like to ere on the side of caution as being to nonchalant could cost you a spider, you know?


----------



## ShredderEmp (Oct 17, 2012)

Hes a scorpion but I get what what your saying. 

He seems fine for now though, hes not acting out of the ordinary at all. I guess I'll just see what happens.


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Oct 17, 2012)

If pests pester anything you want to plant in a vivarium you might want to contact the "Beneficial Insectary" at Tanqueray Court,Redding,CA
because they specialize in pest control without pesticides.


----------



## The Snark (Nov 27, 2012)

Philodendrons are highly resistant to insect pests and commonly aren't treated with pesticides because they bring their own. (Oxalates). This makes them highly toxic to most animals and the oxalates can pose health problems to animals higher up the food chain as they don't readily break down. 
Other foof. Many varieties hate sunlight and will burn in direct sun. Many varieties can grow into monstrous size under ideal circumstances. Dwarfing them can be a problem in terrariums.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for telling me that. I haven't witnessed the submission eating them as I cut of their first pair of legs so they can't dig. Also, I know this may be cruel, but they are feeders. They also seem very weak if I take them out. 

As for the plant care, I have noticed white spikes coming out of cut off areas. Are those new shoots, or something else. Lastly, I got them for the purpose of not needing much light so I don't keep too much light as it would also bother Shredder.


----------



## The Snark (Nov 28, 2012)

I could be full of it but... Since oxalates are used as a pesticide I'd be tempted to err on the side of caution and leave out any plants that have the stuff from terrariums. Terrariums, being a synthetic environment, can concentrate plant residues that normally wouldn't happen in a more wild state.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Nov 28, 2012)

The Snark said:


> I could be full of it but... Since oxalates are used as a pesticide I'd be tempted to err on the side of caution and leave out any plants that have the stuff from terrariums. Terrariums, being a synthetic environment, can concentrate plant residues that normally wouldn't happen in a more wild state.


Thanks for the heads up, I'll keep a watch out.


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Dec 12, 2012)

Vining philodendron stems sometimes produce roots that the wild vines utilize as climbing grapples.
The "white things" may be sprouting roots.
The philodendron's natural "poison oxalates" are unlikely to poison animals that don't eat plants.
And a specimen of philodendron scandens is not a junior giant-although it surely does elongate its cuttings can be rooted in water for home decoration.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks, I'll see if I can find a way to get those in the ground.


----------

